# $449.95 to repair a power button: Lowrance



## SeeinStripes (May 26, 2010)

I tend to keep my nose in my own forum, but there is definitely power in numbers and the GON is where that power lies in this state.  If the big corporations keep pushing us little guys around, they win.  UNLESS WE PUSH BACK.  It seems over the past few years Lowrance pushed their ever-changing product line and ever-increasing prices and fees on the dumb masses.  They got rid of the one shining ray of light in their customer service in Linda Colt.  Now, it would appear to me that they think they can name their price for a bunch of unreliable, glitchy JUNK.

Here is the actual email I received from the Lowrance repair division last week concerning the power button issue on my not so old Lcx 28c HD.

"Thank you for contacting us. 

Based on your information, we do recommend sending your unit in for service. 

If the unit is still under the 1 year warranty, please inform us and be prepared to include a copy of the bill of sale to verify warranty when shipping the product to the factory for service. 

There is a flat rate repair fee of $449.95 for the repair of your LCX-28c HD. The repair cost includes all parts, labor and a 6 month repair warranty. There is an additional charge of $12.50 for shipping and handling. 

If this is acceptable then please respond to this message and include the following information. We will then issue you a service repair order and further instructions on returning your unit to the factory for service..."

I am not in favor of a "flat rate repair fee" I can tell you that.  I sent them a reply much to that nature.  If they do not make a resolution, I will not play their game anymore and will switch brands.  The front-runner I'm looking at is Humminbird.  The 958c is a very close match to my current unit.

If you guys are tired of getting the corporate beat-down, let them KNOW it!  Here is the email to the repair division, maybe someone can supply us with one a few notches up?

lowrepair@lowrance.com

Take care guys,

Shawn


----------



## Hawkeye7 (May 26, 2010)

I'd hope that it was a typo and should be $49.95 plus shipping. If it was $449.95 plus shipping I'd be upset also. Hope it turns out alright.


----------



## TwoSeventy (May 27, 2010)

Yep, I have not been satisfied with my Lowrance either. Everyone that I know that has one, has had some kind of problem with there unit. Also a lot of members here have had a lot of problems. I think if we vote with our dollars they will get the message. No more Lowrance for me.


----------



## brunofishing (May 27, 2010)

Go with the bird, I to have had enough with lowrance.


----------



## Stock (May 27, 2010)

Mine crapped out this weekend and now i have to go to them for before.  I have a 334c and it is not under warranty.  Interested to see what they have to say about it.


----------



## castaway (May 27, 2010)

Dang I hope that price was a typo and hopefully you can get in all worked out. I have not had any trouble out of my to lowrances but now Im getting worried if something does happen. Good luck seeinstripes!


----------



## Sam H (May 27, 2010)

Go with Humminbird...never had such a problem...Lowrance to big for their britches AND us "little guys"


----------



## Money man (May 27, 2010)

http://www.lowrance.at/en/Support/Service-Information/Service-Rates/

"Service Rates
Lowrance has always taken pride in our commitment to customer service and the ability to repair our equipment for an extended period of time.  We offer a flat rate repair for current production units and are committed to service out of production units for as long as possible.  However, due to the rapid advancements in technology of consumer electronics, components can quickly become obsolete and unavailable.  This affects our ability to repair our units.  For current repair rates please contact us by calling Customer Service at 1-800-324-1356. Canadian customers, please call 1-800-661-3983.

If a unit is sent in for repair when a repair is not necessary (for example if the unit simply needs to be reset, or any other issue that is correctable from the Product Support tool), and if the unit is out-of-warranty, you will be charged $49.95 USD for the bench test fee and $12.50 USD for return shipping, for a total of $62.45 USD. This does not apply to in-warranty units or units that require physical repair."


----------



## SeeinStripes (May 27, 2010)

*More from Lowrance*

I had replied to the previous email from them saying I have had 5 Lowrance units throughout the years, that they weren't without their problems, but their customer service was always ready and willing to fix them under acceptable terms.  They replied today, this just in:

"We appreciate your reply.

We are sorry to hear that these options are not acceptable to you. We do furnish a one year warranty from the date of purchase. This is equal to or better than any warranty in the industry. Unfortunately, with your unit being this far past the warranty expiration, we would not be able to cover this under warranty or at a reduced rate. The repair charge is a flat rate charge that covers repairing or replacing the unit. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

If we may be of further assistance, please feel free to contact us.

Lowrance Customer Service 
Division of Navico Inc."

They really don't want any more business, it would seem.  A one year warranty equals a big pile of poop to me!  I want and expect something that I pay over $1,200 for to last 10 years, and not cost more than a third of that to repair.  What if you took your truck in to get a new radiator and the repair shop said "we charge a flat fee of $10,000 for any repair" (assuming your truck costs 30,000)?  A year later (after the repair warranty is out), your thermostat sticks...another 10 grand.  Does that make any sense at all?  Not a good way to do business IMO, so I won't be playing Lowrance's game.


----------



## Trizey (May 27, 2010)

Moneyman provided a link.  Perhaps you should re-read.


----------



## Stock (May 27, 2010)

Well i just called and spoke to them... They dont repair the 334c so they offered some cheesy rebate for a new HD unit after being on hold for 30min...   sure wish i could afford it (even with a small rebate)...


----------



## gabulldog (May 27, 2010)

opps wrong thread


----------



## javelin225ho (May 27, 2010)

so, is it 449.95 or 49.95?  it doesn't mattter, im a hummingbird man....you know guys, maybe Lowrance has been bought out buy Motorguide...their product sure is a piece of crap....that is, the trolling motors that us average joe's can afford....i went minnkota and no problems....


----------



## SeeinStripes (May 27, 2010)

*Who should re-read?*



Trizey said:


> Moneyman provided a link.  Perhaps you should re-read.



If you're talking to me, you're misspoken.  My first email quoted the repair department 449.95.  The 49.95 you're seeing is if all they have to do is press some buttons...Kind of like when you set up new service with the phone company and they charge you a bogus $25 connection fee when all somebody did was type your address in on a computer and click the ON button.  Lowrance gets pretty deep in your pocket even if they do nothing but reset your unit.  That could buy you 10 nice spinnerbaits, or lots of finesse worms.  It could buy me a few sacks of salt, a bait knife, some 6/0 circle hooks, and a new 500 gph pump for my 40 gallon bait tank.


----------



## JohnK (May 27, 2010)

*lowrance and motorguide*

Ya'll gonna have me bawling cause Lowrance, eagle and motor guide is all I've ever had, I guess I've been blessed because I've never had any trouble.


----------



## 8pointduck (May 27, 2010)

Then you are very lucky ................I have had to send in two unites in the last three years. If they go out again I'll be getting Hummingbirds... If I am not mistaken Motorguide is owned by the Brunswick Corporation.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (May 27, 2010)

JohnK said:


> Ya'll gonna have me bawling cause Lowrance, eagle and motor guide is all I've ever had, I guess I've been blessed because I've never had any trouble.



Me to untill now. Last year I bought a minn kota. My next purchase will be a hummingbird. And I once said I would never own another hummingbird cause the first depth finder I ever bought was a bird and it was a piece of crap but that was about 30 years ago.  Lowrance has been bought out. I thing by Navico. ANY time a buy out happens the company usually goes to crap for a good long time.


----------



## SeeinStripes (May 28, 2010)

*Lowrance Customer Service redemption*

I hunted down Lowrance, and with the help of the Bass Boat Central forum (THANKS BBC!) I tracked down two exec emails thanks to Linda Colt's son.  It got results because Greg Hunter called me this morning and we discussed the situation for an HOUR.  He explained that the repair fee that I was quoted results in a brand new unit almost 100% of the time.  He explained how the units are built by machines in a controlled environment and that when the units are taken apart for service by hand, chances for something else to go bad on down the line increases.  He said they pretty much never try to repair any newer models, they just send out a replacement.  That is why the fee is so high.  He also said their cost to build the LCX 28 is $520, so at 449.95, they are taking a bit of a hit.  He had lots to say about everything, but I won't go into any detail.  The long and short of it is that Lowrance has redeemed themselves in my eye, which is why I left the door open for them to do exactly that.  They stepped up to the plate, so I'm going to go with the HDS upgrade option that he is giving me.  It's a pretty good deal IMO.  Job well done Lowrance.   

Hopefully the HDS unit will be a little more durable in the long run.  He said they are thoroughly shock-tested and that the HDS's are far more waterproof than any other models.  And my waypoints will transfer over!

Shawn McNew


----------



## dslayer2 (May 28, 2010)

Sounds to me like Greg Hunter is one heck of a salesman.  Your original post is regarding having to pay hundreds of dollars to get your LCX28 repaired and now you are satisfied with paying even more for an HDS unit and your LCX28 is still not fixed.  He turned you around so quickly, he may be able to sell ice to Eskimos too.  

Prior to this year, I have always owned Lowrance units and been very happy with them, but I'm sure happy with my new Humminbird SI.  As for the HDS units, you may want do some additional research, especially regarding how "waterproof" they actually are.


----------



## SeeinStripes (May 28, 2010)

*Do the math on this*

It's either keep my old unit (which doesn't do anything but take up space),  Pay 449.95 and get a new LCX 28 (head unit only), or pay 600 and get a HDS-7 with all new components including insight, transducer, and internal GPS (which I like alot).  Or pay 1,000 and get a HB at regular price.  I kind of like option 2.  

There will be replacements and support several years down the line for the HDS as opposed to a replaced LCX unit. 

At least this way I feel like I'm getting about 500 out of my broken down LCX.  Otherwise, I'll sell a not-working LCX-28c HD (head unit only) 'as-is' to the first person who will pay me 500 for it!  And by the way, I'll probably be selling the working-condition dual frequency transducer to whoever wants that over on my forum.

Maybe that makes more sense.  You guys sure are unrelenting.  Kind of reminds me of me.


----------



## Rangerboats (May 28, 2010)

I just had to send mine back about 2 months ago for what sounds like the same thing, my graph would just cut on like the button was stuck and just flash and beep like crazy! Cost me $212 and some change, it was a LMS332. The thing that cracks me up is that when I told the guy what it was doing, he simply said oh yeah thats a problem we have been having!!!!! Yes it was out of warrenty, but if it is a situation that you are having you would think they would make it right!! But not the case! They got my money!


----------



## GMC Triton (May 28, 2010)

It sounds like Lowrance and Apple operate about the same way, I guess their belief is we need them more than they need us. We need a new player in the game


----------



## Triton Mike (May 28, 2010)

Hi Shawn,  Something you might not have thought of or be aware of.  To add Structure Scan to the HDS 5 which I strongly reccomend if you get any SS capable unit it's another $599.99.


----------



## joehughes1965 (May 28, 2010)

Lowrance is crap!  I've owned 3 of them.  This last one (X96) I had to go through 3 transducers before the "brand new" unit would work.  Now 4 years later it is a piece of junk.  Just bought a Humminbird 597ci.  2 hours to install(I am kinda slow)and I was on the lake locating fish.  So far I love the Humminbird.  Glad I changed.


----------



## bfriendly (May 29, 2010)

I too bought a new 337c or something that was a color unit with GPS........it fried on me and they sent me a new(Looked refurbushed) 520c, then another then another.........I had to pay shipping each time. Right now my GPS module is Not responding so I have no way points or speed......the sonar is awesome, but no doubt if I ever buy another unit, it will be a hummingbird.

I may send them an e-mail to see what kind of options I have on the GPS Module thingy.
Thanks for the link!


As far as buying any new unit goes, check out the side imaging that hummingbird has had for a while. It is simply amazing and there is NO SUBSITUTE for what side imaging can do.  I believe Lowrance also has it now, but regardless, that side imaging stuff is absolutely incredible!


----------



## SeeinStripes (May 29, 2010)

*lss*



Triton Mike said:


> Hi Shawn,  Something you might not have thought of or be aware of.  To add Structure Scan to the HDS 5 which I strongly reccomend if you get any SS capable unit it's another $599.99.



It's funny, Mike, I asked him if he was "throwing in" the lss for that price and he said, "uh no."   It was worth a shot.  I don't have side scan capability now, so would expect to pay for it if I got it.  At least this unit will be upgradeable whereas the LCX wasn't.

Greg was a good salesman because he called me, he was courteous and respectful, he shot me straight, and he acted like he cared.  I didn't request a call from them, but I did include my phone number under my name on one of my emails.  It showed a lot of initiative for them to call me.  I was surprised.


----------



## Jeff Blair (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like you got a good deal Shawn.  I have had a X125,X135,X15,X17 and now a HDS7.  The 7 is a better unit by far but have not had any major issues out of any of them.  Just sold the 7 with my boat and ordered a HDS10 for the new one.  Hopefully I will have the same luck with this one.  By chance did you talk with Carson about any of this?


----------



## SeeinStripes (Jun 1, 2010)

Jeff, I didn't talk to Carson, but did CC him in one of my emails to Lowrance.  

I got my lcx-28 working today by disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it.  It still did some funny things like when I pressed the 'zoom in' button, the backlight cycled and it brought up the depth cursor.  When I pressed the 'power' button to cycle the backlight to the previous setting, it would drop a waypoint.   You can turn it off with the power button, but not back on.  It's no fun, and usually these problems get worse as it drags on.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 1, 2010)

dslayer2 said:


> Prior to this year, I have always owned Lowrance units and been very happy with them, but I'm sure happy with my new Humminbird SI.  As for the HDS units, you may want do some additional research, especially regarding how "waterproof" they actually are.



From everything I have seen on the major message boards, it looks like the leaking issues in the HDS's have pretty much been resolved.  Hopefully that is the case because I hope to pick up an 8 in the future.



SeeinStripes said:


> It's either keep my old unit (which doesn't do anything but take up space),  Pay 449.95 and get a new LCX 28 (head unit only), or pay 600 and get a HDS-7 with all new components including insight, transducer, and internal GPS (which I like alot).  Or pay 1,000 and get a HB at regular price.  I kind of like option 2.
> 
> There will be replacements and support several years down the line for the HDS as opposed to a replaced LCX unit.
> 
> ...



Thats a pretty sweet deal.  Espically since you will also be getting the 2 year warranty on the HDS.



SeeinStripes said:


> Jeff, I didn't talk to Carson, but did CC him in one of my emails to Lowrance.
> 
> I got my lcx-28 working today by disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it.  It still did some funny things like when I pressed the 'zoom in' button, the backlight cycled and it brought up the depth cursor.  When I pressed the 'power' button to cycle the backlight to the previous setting, it would drop a waypoint.   You can turn it off with the power button, but not back on.  It's no fun, and usually these problems get worse as it drags on.



I had the same issues with a 522.  It sounds like you have a little condensation in the case and it is causing the board to short.  If Lowrance doesn't need the unit back, I would grab a set or torx heads and crack the case open.  Let it sit inside for a few days to totally dry and and then see if that didn't fix your issue.  

I have both Lowrance and Humminbird on my boat.  I would say reliability wise they are about equal, but Humminbird gives been customer service quicker (if that makes sense).  Lowrance will take care of you, it just takes a little bit of arguing with them.


----------



## ericm007 (Jun 1, 2010)

SeeinStripes said:


> He said they pretty much never try to repair any newer models, they just send out a replacement.  That is why the fee is so high.  He also said their cost to build the LCX 28 is $520, so at 449.95, they are taking a bit of a hit.



I think this is a standard practice for some companies. I had a golf range finder go bad, and it was about $170 for them to send a replacement, which wasn't too bad, considering it was $300 if I junked it and bought a new one.


----------



## grim (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a 332c that has been to omaha a couple of times.  I was almost on a first name basis with linda colt.  When she was around, it was easy to argue that their customer service was very worthy.  The flip side of that same arguement is that I never want to know the customer service staff that well.  

My gps/bottom machine is basically three parts - base unit, gps puck and transducer.  2 have been replaced already and the last piece is acting up now.  The only bright spot before was their willingness to stand by their product, but now, lowrance is off my list of products to buy.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 1, 2010)

My brother bought the x519, the transducer did not last a year. I could not get in touch with them,I waited on the phone for 25 min. before I got cut off. Russ give us a transducer that did work. It will be hummingbird for me. All they got is customer no service. JMO


----------



## gahunter12 (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess I have been lucky. I have had over 15 different units over the years and never had a problem with the units them self. I did have a gps puck go bad back in 2000/2001. The water issue has been solved on the HDS units. I have a HDS-7 on my console and it has been flawless so far. I have had it since Sept of last year and it has seen many heavy rains with no issues. As for the shock resistant, I fish Lanier a lot and it has took every wave that I have hit and never stumbled on me. The structure scan is amazing. I have played with the Lowrance Structure scan and H Bird Side scan. Both are great units but I tend to like the Lowrance better. It seems to show better detail to me. JMO


----------



## Shankopotamus (Jun 2, 2010)

Shawn,

The difference is that you took the time to go up the food chain at Lowrance. Most people will not go to the trouble- they will make a phone call or two to customer service, get the same answer, then get online and berate the company. Lowrance is far from the only company whose customer service is lacking.
I cannot tell you how many times I've had to go up the food chain over the years to get results, and I have been successful in almost every case.
A story I like to share when people don't get results:
Years ago, a friend bought a display model TV from Circuit City at a big discount. He was told he had the full warranty, but weeks later he had to take the TV in for service and they charged him to fix it- cue the violins!
I told him to get a name and address for a regional manager, and write a letter. His response- "It won't do any good....". So I called and got the information, and wrote a letter for him.
A couple weeks later, he received a reply letter and was told to take that letter to the store, show it to a manager, give them the old TV, get his repair money refunded, and get a brand new comparable model TV! He was amazed, to say the least.

That said- I AM NOT CLAIMING ANY OF YOU DON'T GO TO THE TROUBLE TO GET RESULTS- SO DON'T FLAME ME AS IF I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU!


----------



## grim (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone that would like to read more on Lowrance's customer service history should google "linda colt".


----------

